# How do I keep her coat looking good?



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 2 havs, sisters from the same litter, but completely different hair types. While Cali's is full and thick and always looks freshly brushed, Macie's is thin and tends to seperate in to groups of strands. She always looks like she needs to be brushed, even when you just brushed her. Luckily it does not seem to have a problem with matting, but she just always looks so pathetic compared to Cali with her thick, soft coat. 

Any tips on how to help Macie's coat?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No advice to offer here. Check out the grooming forums, maybe there will be something that catches your eye. I'm trying to figure out Tucker's hair...it seems to be getting drier, and I don't know if it's the winter heat, something I'm doing (or not doing,) or what.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Barb, welcome to the forum. In order to help you, we absolutely need to see lots of pictures of your dogs. :biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Barb, I know there's a lot of great threads and suggestions in the grooming forum. I have seen great improvements with using the Coat Handler's conditioner that other members suggested. I also dilute it with water and spray it on before combing him as a detangler. Marble has hair that tends to curl and get frizzy. The Coat Handler's really softened his hair and relaxed it a little. I can't tell what Macie's coat is like, but you may want to post a picture so others can give you advice
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Barb. I don't have any advice. Perhaps, your breeder can help you figure out the products and routine for Macie. My Benji and Lizzie have the same mother but their coats are completely different. Benji is silky and easy to groom. While Lizzie has cottony soft coat thick coat. Per my breeder's recommendation, I changed to the products that help maintain Lizzie's coat. Benji's coat does well with the same products.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Welcome to the forum, Barb. I don't have any advice. Perhaps, your breeder can help you figure out the products and routine for Macie. My Benji and Lizzie have the same mother but their coats are completely different. Benji is silky and easy to groom. While Lizzie has cottony soft coat thick coat. Per my breeder's recommendation, I changed to the products that help maintain Lizzie's coat. Benji's coat does well with the same products.


Did you mention the name of the products you use or did I miss it??


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Barb,

I have one of each too. Lincoln's coat "holds" his grooming for 2 days. Scout looks ungroomed again a few hours after I've groomed him. However, Scout's coat has been much easier to care for - I can go 4-5 days in between grooming him and he doesn't become a matted mess. Lincoln must be groomed more frequently, otherwise I am filled with regret! 

I guess I'm saying...enjoy the advantages of each coat type. I'm also hoping Poornima will share what products she uses on each of her dogs


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, despite the lack of pics, I will give in share my info with you. Pablo has a silky coat with a very small cottony area on his lower back. When I used the Coat Handler (that seems to work great for most dogs here), it turned him into a cotton ball. I followed Carolina's foot steps and got the EQyss products (Shampoo, Conditioner, Avocado-Conditioner Mist, and Shine gel) and couldn't be happier. If you only get the shampoo and conditioner, it should be enough. I wanted some extra stuff, cause I love shopping for Pablo


----------

